# How to Choose best aquarium for seahorses



## rosysmith4 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello
I want to start my new small aquarium for my cute small small seahorses.but i wondering that how to choose proper size of aquarium for seahorses.now i have 6 small seahorses.two are so small.& rest four are quite big.currently i have put those seahorses in my other aquarium where i have small small fishes in it.
please help me....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are they freshwater?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Seahorses are salties and very sensitive. I've been long contimplating converting my 29g over just for some.

Best to post this over in the salt section.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Everything you need to know is in the link you provided.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Seahorses should be kept in a tank with only seahorses they are very slow eaters and the food will be eaten by the other fish before they can get a chance therefore they will starve.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

depends on what strain of seahorses you have.

Peka's Ponies has a website and has all temps,parameters and tank sizes per sub species on their page
Reidi


----------



## rosysmith4 (Sep 28, 2010)

No.it is not a freshwater..it's saltwater.
Thanks for Helping me.
Sea


----------



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

i know the best water tempreture is 23-27 degree for seahorse
in the most time they only eat the living things


----------

